# Micromark tools



## Steamo (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I am getting ready to invest some serious money into some good quality shop tools, I was looking at the lathes, mills and drill presses (among other things) at Micromark, anyone know the quality of their stuff?


----------



## ZipSnipe (Jun 18, 2013)

I have never heard anything bad about Micromark, I like their cleaner version of the X1 micromill with the exception that they removed the drilling capability. Pretty much the same as any where else just painted different.


----------



## albertorc19 (Jun 18, 2013)

I purchased my mini mill at Micro Mark which is an upgraded Sieg machine with belt drive and a good spindle speed control. They carry both mill and lathe accesories fairly priced. You can consider their products as upgraded Sieg machines with quality according to price, of course they can't be compared with Emco or Proxxon lathes but I think they are a good deal for a low price. Without such cheap machines I'd still be saving my money and dreaming with the day I'd finally could purchase my first hobby lathe.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 18, 2013)

My mill came from from micro mark.  There upgraded machines are pretty similar  to those from Littlmachineshop.com . 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 18, 2013)

> I am getting ready to invest some serious money into some good quality shop tools,



Micromark Tools are good examples of Chinese import machines. These machines are made by SIEG Shanghia  Industries Engineering group. 
http://www.siegind.com/products.html

These small machines are generally considered entry level equipment. the generally have good bones but are more or less a assembled kit in that they general lack the fit and finish of American British or German machines. 
If you want quality and can afford it look for names like south bend (now made in Tiawan ) proxon ausria , sherline or taig  USA. 
The other option is  getting larger machines from Grizzly. still import but usually the larger machines have somewhat better finish more power more mass more accessories etc.
There are lost of choices for machine tools. 
Tin


----------



## Wizard69 (Jun 19, 2013)

Steamo said:


> Hey guys, I am getting ready to invest some serious money into some good quality shop tools, I was looking at the lathes, mills and drill presses (among other things) at Micromark, anyone know the quality of their stuff?



The problem I have with your post and the many that I see just like it, is that you don't indicate intended usage.   This is a forum primarily focused on model engines but that covers a wide array of machinery.    Some guys are perfectly happy with Sherline tools for the things they make while others need lathe with a 14" swing.  

That being said I'm left with the impression that the MicroMark machinery is pretty good.   That doesn't mean the stuff is suitable for the engineering you intend to do.   Also don't jump into buying multiple machines all at once.   A bigger mill that can also drill holes might be more effective than a small mill and a cheap drill press.   More so many modeler start out with nothing more than a lathe.  

Beyond that personal experience tells me that I should warn you about buying too little in the way of machinery.   I purchased a 9x20 lathe years ago and frankly have at times wished for a bigger machine.  The problem of course is this; once you have tools you will use them for things that maybe you didn't intend to do when you purchased them.   You may not have that problem if you can focus on only your interests in modeling but the temptation to fix everything around the house and to build machines, fixtures and other tools to support your hobby often means that a larger machine comes in handy.   

So try to nail down what size projects you intend to work on.   Scale the lathe to work easily on projects of that size.    Then seriously think about going bigger.


----------



## Steamo (Jun 21, 2013)

I appreciate all the input and understand the size issues pointed out.  My primary goal is to  make small desk top steam/stirling type engines.  Mostly with a flywheel diameter of 80-120 mm.  I do have access to larger equipment aboard the steamship that I work on, but these items are for my home workshop.


----------



## motmaluk (Jun 21, 2013)

You work on a steamship? tell us more please if you wouldn't mind,thanks,Malcolm.


----------



## capin (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the 7x14 Micromark with all the bells and whistles and it has served me well. I like most also have larger machines also when needed. I would recommend the new 7x16 they have, but I also have the Little Machine Shop milling machine which has the larger table. It has also served me very well! I would also check out the LMS lathes also due to there higher grade of quality then standard. Brian


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 21, 2013)

The micro mark lathes are somewhat supped up improved versiom of the standard 7x lathes more powerful motor  cam lock tail stock etc. 

If you have the space and are willing to go bench top you may want 
look at the grizzly 9x19/20 
it is about $ 290 more  . you get a steady rest follow rest and and a European style 4 jaw chuck. a threading transmission(QC gear box) and some auto feed capability.  And a slightly more powerful motor. And three times the iron. the 9x will also do metric threads .



the grizzly 10 x 22 seem to be well liked.  and run $1350 -$1700 delivered depending on what model you choose. These border on indusrial machines.
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 21, 2013)

You need to get what you are comfortable with. Not sure what your priorities are. 

The one micro mark tool I would not recommend it there so called quick change tooling.  My brother purchased it for his micro mark lathe . I was at his shop teaching him how to use the lathe . that tool was frustrating. 
Tin


----------



## Steamo (Jun 23, 2013)

motmaluk said:


> You work on a steamship? tell us more please if you wouldn't mind,thanks,Malcolm.



Hi, I work on the St Marys Challenger, built in 1906, operating on the Great Lakes, she has a Skinner Uniflow 3000 hp, 4 cylinder.


----------

